# Druckansicht erstellen!



## boennchen (22. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
 möchte einen Druckansicht mit CSS erstellen, wo aus einer MySQL nur ca. 20 Einträge aufgelistet werden und auf dem nächsten Blatt die nächsten 20 usw. 
 In der Browseransicht aber alle Einträge natürlich untereinader.

 Ich hoffe mir kann einer dabei weiterhelfen
 boennchen


----------



## hela (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo boennchen,
eine Möglichkeit ist hier in selfhtml beschrieben. Du kannst aber auch eine separate CSS-Datei für die Druckansicht machen und die dann beispielsweise über
	
	
	



```
...
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen" href="screen.css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="print,embossed" href="print.css" />
...
```
im Header aufrufen.


----------



## boennchen (22. Dezember 2004)

kann ich denn auch in den Formatdefinition eine Schleife wie und Datenbankabfrage wie in php machen um 20 Datensätze aus dem Datenbank zuholen?

 boennchen


----------

